# Leopard upgrade, Vista Ultimate, Boot Camp ISO image



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a late-2006 intel iMac which had Tiger on it. I recently upgraded to Leopard from an iso image (no DVD). 

Also, I had boot camp beta installed, with windows xp home. I upgraded the Windows version to Vista Ultimate. 

But what I cannot do is upgrade my Boot Camp drivers to 2.x (the ones that shipped with Leopard) because in order to do that, I need to insert the Leopard DVD and start windows. 

It seems the Leopard DVD has some information stored in a windows-readable format and some in mac-readable format. 

Is there a way I can get my boot camp drivers upgraded without getting a dual-layer DVD and burning the ISO? Anyone done it before?

I tried MagicISO but it was not able to start "autoplay" which would presumably prompt me to upgrade boot camp drivers (run a setup.exe or something like that). I could browse the disk contents but there did not seem to be any setup.exe or similar file which I could invoke. 

Any clues?


----------

